# Powerline BK2 Bandsaw problems



## The Mad Hat Man (4 Aug 2020)

Overhauling my (new to me) BK2 Bandsaw, I notice that one of the bushes is loose in the large drive wheel. This is a metal bush in a nylon wheel. Does anyone have any brilliant ideas how to fix this back securely, or where I can get a new drive wheel from?
I gather the BK2 is identical to several other makes/models? so would another one fit?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (5 Aug 2020)

First fix is araldite bush in to place. We will see.


----------



## AndyT (5 Aug 2020)

That will probably work. But before you start, do you have any idea of what shape the enlarged hole is? Is it circular or a bit oval? Where exactly do you want the bush to end up, relative to the rest of the wheel?

It would be disappointing to get a firmly fixed bush if it made the wheel eccentric and wobbly.

Assuming that the gap you need to fill is quite small, this is what I would try. 

Arrange three pieces of wire down the hole in the plastic so that they hold the bush straight and central. Looking at it in plan, put one at 12 o'clock, one at 4 and one at 8. With the right size wire, you could get a tight fit, sufficient to remount the wheel on the saw. You can then rotate it against a fixed marker to see if it is straight and flat. This stage may need some fiddling with different or extra bits of wire.

When it is all straight and central, force epoxy down the three gaps, leaving the wires in place. (Before you start, thoroughly clean and degrease everything.)

Good luck!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (6 Aug 2020)

Well.... Epoxy didnt work. I think the side load caused by the drive belt was enough to cause the glue line to shear. Next step is to get a bigger sized bush. Luckily I have been able to source one with the same bore (3/8") but 5/8" OD rather than the original 9/16" (14.3mm). That will fit nice and snug. |The added advantage is that it is sintered bronze, so much better than the original steel one. The only downside is that it is 1/2" long, rather than the original 3/8". Luckily 2 mins on the lathe will sort that .
Onwards and upwards? 


On a secondary note, does anyone know the outside diameter of the slow speed wheel for these machines, as I have yet to find anyone that has one for their saw?


----------



## AndyT (6 Aug 2020)

I'm assuming that your saw is a newer version of the Burgess BK2 three wheeler. If you could confirm, and post some pictures, I could check on my Burgess and tell you the sizes on mine.


----------



## dizjasta (6 Aug 2020)

Hi regarding the low speed drive wheel for BK2 bandsaws. The wheel is belt driven on it's rim with the belt and saw blade located by 2 flanges. The nominal dimensions are:-
Rim diameter is 144 mm.
inner flange diameter is 154 mm.
outer flange diameter is 150 mm.
The blade runs on the outer face of the drive belt.
In passing I believe the bore of both high and low speed driving wheels was originally 3/8" [9.52 mm].
It could be this saw has been modified at some time. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (7 Aug 2020)

Thanks . That should enable me to manufacture one .
Can you confirm the thickness of the wheel at the outer diameter please?


----------



## dizjasta (7 Aug 2020)

The nominal thickness of the low speed wheel at the drive belt diameter is 13.2 mm. This measurement is the outside flange face distance.
The nominal distance between the inner flange faces is 10.0 mm. This distance allows fitment of the drive belt and maximum blade width.
The low speed drive belt is marked "GATES PowerGrip MADE IN UK 204XL037".


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (29 Sep 2020)

.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (29 Sep 2020)

Well. It has been made and Oilite bearings fitted. I am quite happy with the end result, except that my lo-speed belt is too small!!. Referring to @dizjasta above, my belt is a 190XL, so I will need to get this sorted.

Pics below.


----------



## dizjasta (29 Sep 2020)

Hi TMHM. A brilliant job for a replacement low speed wheel. All that you need is a new belt which Ebay UK can provide. How is the condition of the roller blade support on the lower guide?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (10 Aug 2022)

dizjasta said:


> Hi TMHM. A brilliant job for a replacement low speed wheel. All that you need is a new belt which Ebay UK can provide. How is the condition of the roller blade support on the lower guide?


Sorry. I haven’t been back for a while.... the roller blade support is, erm, ok. The saw blade does have tendency to turn when cutting though. A trial with a 3/8” blade, rather than the 1/4” blade that came with the machine does appear to have helped..
I do, however want to replace the Tufnell??? Rod system with a ball bearing system. Are these available “ off the shelf” or has anyone a link to a drawing etc, as I don’t believe in re-inventing the wheel (sic), if I can avoid it.


----------



## dizjasta (10 Aug 2022)

Hi TMHM later versions of the BK3 used circular brass rod of about 7mm dia. as blade guides. I do not think any additional modifications were available in the form of ball bearings.


----------

